# Ice Fishing Over for the Year



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice fishing for this year is over. The shorelines have deteriorated to the 
point that getting on the ice is not practical and the ice sheet remaining is 
no longer safe. With the heavy winter snow and recent rains, all coulees 
coming into the lake are open and have moving water. As for fishing, anglers 
are catching pike in most all areas of the region. Culverts, bridges, and 
flooded roads within about a 10 mile area around the lake have all been good. 
Some of the more popular areas have been Channel A, the Mauvee bridges, and the 
Hwy 57, 20, & Six Mile bridges. Anglers are reporting a few walleyes being 
caught in these areas as well, but it's mainly a pike bite at this point. 
Anglers are reminded that snagging these fish is illegal. The G&F wardens are 
patrolling and will issue you a ticket if you are purposely snagging fish. 
Good Luck and have a safe enjoyable Easter Weekend!!!


----------

